# Saw props! Reverse Bear Trap and JIGSAW!



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Howdy SAW FANS! just thought I would share my SAW props for Halloween!

bear trap completely made from cardboard and random gear looking things


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

and of course, JIGSAW(billy) on his tricycle!
















(woops, forgot I didnt put his shoes on yet)


----------

